# ID this algae/rot? (pic)



## Glaucus (Oct 11, 2009)

On this picture you can see (green) spot algae on hte left of the picture and an other type of what is presume is algae or maybe rot in the center of the picture? What is the black colored stuff? There are no threads visible could it be rot of some sort?


----------



## chipster55 (Apr 21, 2008)

Looks like BBA to me..


----------



## Glaucus (Oct 11, 2009)

I have reasons to believe this is not BBA. I had BBA in my tank before and BBA has very distinctive tufts of very short short hairlike strands and grows/appears very slowly. Besides i erradicated BBA with excel a while ago (all tufts are gone even the ones i didn't spot dose).

This black stuff on the other hand, appeared in a nick of time and has no hairlike properties. A mod said this could be diatoms.

EDIT: amazingly, I saw a sherry shrimp eating this stuff. The entire leaf is now cleared!


----------



## nhung (Aug 3, 2009)

I have the thing on my anubias. Cherry shrimp eat this. Good to know. Thanks.


----------



## chipster55 (Apr 21, 2008)

I agree with your description but I was thinking it was BBA because of the black all around the edges of one of your background leafs..Sounds like you got it solved.


----------



## abcemorse (May 28, 2008)

It's BBA. Having eradicated it before doesn't necessarily mean the condition that caused it is rectified, so it can return. There's no tufts because it's early in its growth, given time it will look like what you'd expect. Keep spot treating and try to figure out the root cause. Anubias are notorious for that cuz they are so slow growing....


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

yeah, such small BBA the shrimps and oto can take care of these.


----------



## nhung (Aug 3, 2009)

Otto does not take care of these. My Ottos does not even touch them.


----------

